# 721: What is the dark red button for?



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

Has anyone heard what the dark red button on the 721 remote will eventually be for? I know the Dish Home button is next to it.


----------



## Greg Haynes (Jul 11, 2002)

I believe its to access the internet.


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Greg Haynes _
> *I believe its to access the internet. *


Damn it doesn't access the internet on mine :lol:


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

or maybe for an interactive button as well. who knows when we will get internet access on the 721.


----------



## Crazy 1 (Oct 21, 2002)

It's an eject button :lol:


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

It will dial out over the internet and order you a pizza. That's why it is the color of tomato sauce.

Jeez, I need a vacation.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BobMurdoch _
> *It will dial out over the internet and order you a pizza. That's why it is the color of tomato sauce.*


Bob,

I know that was a joke but my local cable company has something like that set up on their digital cable boxes. You go to a menu where you can order pizza and other food items from a local pizza chain by just clicking a button on the remote. Delivery takes 20-30 minutes.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

The red one? Don't EVER push the RED one!!

....but if you do, for a nominal fee, we can seel you this *blue* button, to get you down 

[I just COULDN'T resist!]


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

From austin powers..
Uhh there's a button, I pushed all the buttons


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

I thought it was to switch between directv and dish if the merger had gone through


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Did you ever see the movie "The Fifth Element"? Be careful of that red button.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

BOOM!

Hee Hee. Great Movie. PLUS you get Milla Jovavich in a top made out of a few pieces of swiss cheese in one scene, and a few strips of cloth in another.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2003)

I was thinking of the matrix. Push the red button and see how far the rabbit hole goes! Push the blue button and return to never never land...


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

I think they should download to the hardrive the clip from spaceballs, that says, the ship will self destruct in 10 seconds..
and then everytime we hit the button, instant comedy..


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Men In Black-Whatever you do, don't push the Red Button.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Whenever you push the red button every other 721 in the universe pixellates for just a second, while yours stops pixellating for just a second. It increases the bitstream to your 721 at the expense of everyone else's.


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

The big red button turns it into a TiVo. (or was that the big BLACK button?)


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Can Stimpy resist pressing the Red Candy Like Button?


----------

